# I.O. Inc AK47's?



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Saw an advertsiement for a polymer stocked AK47 from IO Inc. at a local store for $599. Was wondering if anyone here had experience with this brand and if they are any good or not? I know enough to know that some of the AK knock off's are fantastic and some are crap but I have not heard anything good or bad about this brand. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

